# The different types of nocks



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

i would also like to know why there are different types.

i've heard that beiter makes amazingly consistent nocks, much better than easton


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

icehaven said:


> i would also like to know why there are different types.
> 
> i've heard that beiter makes amazingly consistent nocks, much better than easton


they are better

but all can fail

I have had several beiter innocks for my triples fail and you get a fun dry fire with the stem stuck in the arrow

I have had an easton pin nock fail causing a fairly new X10 to break when the string smashed it into the limb or riser

I shoot Beiter pins on some arrows and on X10s the Pin out nock

the twins shoot the beiter overnocks for tuning purposes Mainly.

interestingly I have yet to see an easton G nock cause a dry fire-and I see a few thousand arrows shot a week-every week for 15+ years.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

eagle man said:


> So what is the difference in nocks? Why do the Olympic shooters use out nocks? I know Easton has their own out nock just for X10s But I know Beiter makes an out nock also. I see they come in different sizes for a number of shafts. So if I'm shooting Easton carbon ones is there an advantage to use a Beiter out nock? (Keeping in mind I'm shooting a recurve) Or would it be just as good or better to use a G nock or a pin nock? Guessing I'm looking for some info on nockology.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.
> 
> Ted


Out nocks aren't all that common. Beiter makes an insert nock, in/out nock, pin/out nock and a pin nock for the higher end arrows as well, all of which I'd choose over an out nock.

It depend on your level of shooting. If you're a higher level shooter, then the additional expense is justified. If you're inconsistent a nock won't change your game.

Advantages of Beiter nocks are absolute consistency. Not to mention the asymmetric nocks and the very good nocking point. I shoot pin/outs on my X10's- very consistent, and in conjunction with the pin offer very good protection for the arrow.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Bean Burrito with the Beiter pin/out nocks are they the same size as a large G nock as far as fitting on the serving? Now I'm curious does that type of pin nock glue on or just align with the pin but stay on because they go over the shaft?


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

eagle man said:


> \ Guessing I'm looking for some info on nockology.


I'd be interested to hear other people's anecdotes, too. 

I've assumed that all of the pin nocks are to help protect an arrow against being broken by the next arrow shot into it. You will lose the nock, but the pin should protect the shaft from damage. My guess is that the out-style nocks also help protect the shaft edges even more.

I've watched the compounds in my paper animal league break shaft after shaft with their insert-style nocks (not many of them use pins).

I've watched (midwayarcherywi) hit his pin-out-style nock shaft so square that he lost the nocks on both shafts, with both shafts undamaged -- and still got a decent score from the deflected arrow...

So maybe there is some advantage to the pins and out-nocks...


I'm not a precise enough shooter to recognize a straightness difference, but I haven't had a nock failure problem with G nocks or easton pin nocks for 3 years.

-T


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

tkaap said:


> I've assumed that all of the pin nocks are to help protect an arrow against being broken by the next arrow shot into it. You will lose the nock, but the pin should protect the shaft from damage.
> -T


depends on the type of shaft too. i have some ACE's, and pin nocks are actually causing the back end to shatter. The shaft walls are too thin to support impacts, so when i hit the back end with another arrow, the shaft takes a lot of the impact and breaks. surprisingly, i've broken 4 shafts in 2 months, and of the 4 only 2 of the pin nocks broke. the other 2 times the pin nocks remained unscathed but the shaft was in ruins


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

eagle man said:


> Bean Burrito with the Beiter pin/out nocks are they the same size as a large G nock as far as fitting on the serving? Now I'm curious does that type of pin nock glue on or just align with the pin but stay on because they go over the shaft?


Hi

Beiter nocks for recurves come in sizes 1 and 2. Size 1 is a small groove, equivalent to the Easton small groove (0.088"). Size 2 is a large groove, also the same as the Easton large size (0.098").

As with other pin nocks, they are a press fit onto the pin, and no glue should be used. The outside section is a close fit to the shaft, but not a tight fit. The small outer section on a pin-out nock is not vital and is only there to protect the arrow. It can be damaged or cracked and still be safe to shoot. However with in/out and out nocks the outer section is critical and you should not shoot when it is damaged. With the beiter pin outs, the section over the shaft doesn't matter.

Pin nocks offer protection for the rear end of the shaft. Works well on all arrows, however I wouldn't bother with it on ACE's. The back end is very thin in terms of carbon and a square hit, pin nock or not, will probably kill the shaft. X10's, C1's, Nav's, ACG's etc. have a thicker carbon layer at the back and will benefit from pin nocks. With ACE's I'd say the arrow is almost more likely to survive without pin nocks, as with a plastic nock the force imparted will be lower than with a solid aluminium pin. ACE's are a good arrow but for me the durability factor made X10's worth it alone.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

> I've watched (midwayarcherywi) hit his pin-out-style nock shaft so square that he lost the nocks on both shafts, with both shafts undamaged -- and still got a decent score from the deflected arrow...
> 
> So maybe there is some advantage to the pins and out-nocks...


I've shot many of the nocks on the market. I settled on the Beiter pin out for my outdoor set up because they do a very credible job of arrow protection and they are extremely consistent from nock to nock. Easton pin nocks do the same job and I've got nothing negative to say about them. I think you've pretty much hit the nail on the head by stating the nock is a very minor piece of the puzzle. A detail to worry about when the much bigger factors regarding shooting well have been addressed.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd challenge any recreation archer to be able to show the difference in "consistency" from one nock to the next on the target. Yes, we all know that Beiter claim to be the most consistent, and be made from one mould per nock. Sounds great, but I've seen world class scores shot with plain 'ol G-nocks, Easton pin nocks, X-10 Outnocks (which incidentally are the same cheap nocks they sell for their Beman Carbon Flash budget line - but they work!) and on and on. 

By now, I've used just about every nock option on the market. When I want to shoot my best, I almost always have Beiter nocks on my string. But not necessarily for the "consistency" (which I can't prove or disprove) but rather for the string fit and flexibility of the nock, which I think gives me a better release from the string than most other nocks. Beiter also offers an asymmetric nockbed, which is unique in the industry, and for finger shooters, offers a distinct advantage of the nock launching from the same point every time. 

But I wouldn't fret over nocks until you're in that 320+ range at 70M. Seriously. it's not worth worrying about.

John


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

I think an average archer will see a difference in consistency but not at the target its more to do with how the nock fits in the shaft. they may see a slight difference in sight marks with asymmetric nocks.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

> By now, I've used just about every nock option on the market. When I want to shoot my best, I almost always have Beiter nocks on my string. But not necessarily for the "consistency" (which I can't prove or disprove) but rather for the string fit


String fit is the consistency to which I was referring! I want the same fit every time. If I get a different fit, I'll throw the nock away. I don't throw very many Beiter nocks away, unless I've damaged them shooting.

I'm not sure if a tight fitting nock will impact the target differently than a loose fitting nock. My perception is, it will. The biggest factor is being disquieted because there is something different. And it is certain that if I perceive something as being different, it is more important than there being an actual difference.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> By now, I've used just about every nock option on the market. When I want to shoot my best, I almost always have Beiter nocks on my string. But not necessarily for the "consistency" (which I can't prove or disprove) but rather for the string fit and flexibility of the nock, which I think gives me a better release from the string than most other nocks. Beiter also offers an asymmetric nockbed, which is unique in the industry, and for finger shooters, offers a distinct advantage of the nock launching from the same point every time.


Yep- also note in consistency you can buy completely different nocks (eg. one to fit an X10 and one to fit a fatboy) and have the same nock size and fit to the string


----------

